

How to Automatically Back Up and Purge Your Gmail Every 30 Days - rograndom
http://lifehacker.com/how-to-automatically-back-up-and-purge-your-gmail-every-1672481972

======
osconfused
Was GMail compromised by the Sony attackers? I was under the impression Sony
internal emails where leaked, not GMail.

If you really didn't want people to read your emails, why not just encrypt
them instead of sending in plain text over the open internet using an ad
driven service?

